# Only Three Spots Left!!!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Grants Flying Duck Seminar is almost full. I have just three more spots left. If you want in on this great learning opportunity I need to hear from you asap.

Again, it's open to UTA members and non members alike so anyone interested in learning bird taxidermy is welcome to attend. See the sticky for details and don't miss out!


----------

